# F25 X3 Trailer Hitch coding question



## steelerfan (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone know the US trailer hitch coding option? It might be 3AG or add +AHMU to the VO & code (which i don't really understand what exactly that means).

I found these 3 threads but nothing concrete for the F25-X3

Also which option do i choose in E-Sys to start coding the car? I select F20 to code my F30 335i, just wondering what I select for the F25 X3 in E-sys?

F10 Trailer hitch post

F11 Trailer hitch post

X5 Trailer Hitch post

I've read all if not all of the trailer hitch post on the F25 X3 forum before i did the install but i don't see mention where anyone did the coding themselves for an X3. I called my dealer today & they quoted me $130/hr & said it would be at least 2-5 hours.. i told them that was way too high & i would pursue other options.

I have all the coding software & cables, so i might as well do it myself. I just wasn't sure if i wanted to start coding my wife's X3... it's okay if i mess up my car... I don't need something else for her to nag me about...


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

steelerfan said:


> It might be 3AG or add +AHMU to the VO & code (which i don't really understand what exactly that means).


3AG it's a rear view camera
maybe you mean 3AC :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You should use S3ACA Trailer coupling of just FDL Code HU_NBT => MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING to aktiv for Zoom Function.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 17, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should use S3ACA Trailer coupling of just FDL Code HU_NBT => MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING to aktiv for Zoom Function.


thanks shawn.. for clarity are you saying add option S3ACA & code default HU_NBT or I could code HU_NBT --> MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING = active

i had only seen options as being 3 letters/numbers... (i.e. when i retrofitted PDC in my F30 i added option 507 i believe it was.. and then when i added the camera it was option 3AG) hadn't seen any 5 hence why i'm asking (I'm am fairly new to coding)... seems like making the macro_trailer_coupling = active would be the simplest... trying to figure out why BMW is saying 2-5 hours to code this at $130/hr if that all it is to it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

steelerfan said:


> thanks shawn.. for clarity are you saying add option S3ACA & code default HU_NBT or I could code HU_NBT --> MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING = active
> 
> i had only seen options as being 3 letters/numbers... (i.e. when i retrofitted PDC in my F30 i added option 507 i believe it was.. and then when i added the camera it was option 3AG) hadn't seen any 5 hence why i'm asking (I'm am fairly new to coding)... seems like making the macro_trailer_coupling = active would be the simplest... trying to figure out why BMW is saying 2-5 hours to code this at $130/hr if that all it is to it.


You do not use the beginning "S" or Trailing "A". so you add 3AC to FA and VO Code NBT. DO NOT Hit Code Default Values Button.

BMW can't just encode the one module. They will have to program whole car, so it is 2-5 hour job for them.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 17, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> You do not use the beginning "S" or Trailing "A". so you add 3AC to FA and VO Code NBT. DO NOT Hit Code Default Values Button.
> 
> BMW can't just encode the one module. They will have to program whole car, so it is 2-5 hour job for them.


i'm close but not yet there... I added option 3AC & VO Coded HU_NBT. That gave me the trailer hitch zoom. However, I'm still getting the Trailer Hitch warning error in the instrument cluster & on the NAV screen. So then i launched Ncd/CafdTool, added option 3AC and looked at the affected modules...

Here is the output... I made all these changes manually instead of VO Coding each module. I saved each change, activated FA & Code FDL'd each of affected CAFD's. I had no errors. But i still have the Trailer Hitch warning error on the instrument cluster & the NAV screen when i start the car up.... Any thoughts???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

steelerfan said:


> i'm close but not yet there... I added option 3AC & VO Coded HU_NBT. That gave me the trailer hitch zoom. However, I'm still getting the Trailer Hitch warning error in the instrument cluster & on the NAV screen. So then i launched Ncd/CafdTool, added option 3AC and looked at the affected modules...
> 
> Here is the output... I made all these changes manually instead of VO Coding each module. I saved each change, activated FA & Code FDL'd each of affected CAFD's. I had no errors. But i still have the Trailer Hitch warning error on the instrument cluster & the NAV screen when i start the car up.... Any thoughts???
> ...


No idea. I would VO Code all modules except DME.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 17, 2008)

So i was able to get everything working... ... thanks Shawn for your help... you rock for always jumping in these threads & helping everyone out. 

I went back & read the links I posted in the 1st post & i realized i needed to code the AHM ECU. I didn't have an underlying CAFD file so i did these procedures below. 

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on AHM ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on AHM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE. 

After I was done, i saw the trailer hitch warning message one more time. I cut the car off, testing a some lights on the power socket of the trailer hitch & no more trailer warning message...

I did need to make all those other changes (more than just trailer zoom) to disable PDC when in reverse for example. I'm all set for the beach in the morning.... 

Now i just need to figure out how i to disable the speed lock down on the reverse camera so i an activate the camera while riding down the road so i can check on contents on the cargo carrier for example.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

steelerfan said:


> So i was able to get everything working... ... thanks Shawn for your help... you rock for always jumping in these threads & helping everyone out.
> 
> I went back & read the links I posted in the 1st post & i realized i needed to code the AHM ECU. I didn't have an underlying CAFD file so i did these procedures below.
> 
> ...


Nice. Good job.


----------



## Manibd04 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Trailer Hitch and Rear Camera*

Hi Shawn/Steelerfan,
I just got my wife a '11 X3 28i and since we do a lot of outdoors activities we'll like to install the hitch kit and camera.
Where do you recommend getting the hitch/camera from and any installation instructions will be appreciated.
Thank you,
manibd04


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Manibd04 said:


> Hi Shawn/Steelerfan,
> I just got my wife a '11 X3 28i and since we do a lot of outdoors activities we'll like to install the hitch kit and camera.
> Where do you recommend getting the hitch/camera from and any installation instructions will be appreciated.
> Thank you,
> manibd04


Sorry, I have no idea. I never install hitch on my F10.


----------



## ahalpern (Aug 20, 2011)

*Coding my 2012 X3 OEM hitch*

Well I installed the original oem. hitch with harness and all, with the anticipation of using the functionality of the cars electronics. After install I made my first time entry into this coding business and successfully added the 3ac code to the AHM ECU. This got rid of the hitch dash warning but did little else.

I will mainly be using the hitch to carry a bike rack so I tried it with the rack and a connector with led's plugged in and got a constant tone out of the PDC back up camera. I know there is a button to shut the PDC off but I was under the impression that the car would know when your using the trailer hitch when a tow light connector was plugged in.

If this in not true, fine I can live with it the way it is. But my main question is do I have to add more codes to make any of these things happen and what are they?

Thanks guys glad, to finally be on the forum, it has always been extremely helpful.


----------



## Pchsu (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome!

Yes, once it's coded properly, the car would know when you plug in the connector and disabled the PDC.


----------



## ahalpern (Aug 20, 2011)

*Codes*

I was able to find reference to the 3ac code which at least got rid of the hitch warning dash lights. Does anyone have a clue as too what the other codes I need to input are?

Why is BMW so secreative about their coding (no need to answer). Does anyone know a good source for finding the all the codes associated with hitch installment?

Al


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahalpern said:


> I was able to find reference to the 3ac code which at least got rid of the hitch warning dash lights. Does anyone have a clue as too what the other codes I need to input are?
> 
> Why is BMW so secreative about their coding (no need to answer). Does anyone know a good source for finding the all the codes associated with hitch installment?
> 
> Al


If 3AC cleared up dash warnings, why do you think additional coding is needed?


----------



## ahalpern (Aug 20, 2011)

My question from my original post was whether the car is supposed to recognize the hitch being used and turn off the PDC? Also I have read some comments on the forums about a zoom feature etc. None of these posts said anything about codes needed to do these things. I guess that's the bottom line, is there more or is shutting of the hitch warning it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahalpern said:


> My question from my original post was whether the car is supposed to recognize the hitch being used and turn off the PDC? Also I have read some comments on the forums about a zoom feature etc. None of these posts said anything about codes needed to do these things. I guess that's the bottom line, is there more or is shutting of the hitch warning it?


I have no idea about PDC. I don't have Hitch on my F10.

I provided Zoom coding in post # 3:



shawnsheridan said:


> You should use S3ACA Trailer coupling of just FDL Code HU_NBT => MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING to aktiv for Zoom Function.


----------



## Putero999 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi to all.
I installed e-sys and get it work. I got some cheet sheet and everything is ok. Anyway i need some help.
Its F07 second hand. Comes without towing hitch........ Anyone desmonte it or sell it or lose it on the way  . I can see just wiring and conector..... My problem is warning message on dashboard.
Any ideas how (where) to code it with e-sys? I dont want to this message will appear.
sorry for my english.
I hoppe u understand me what i mean.
thanks


----------

